# Are there any cheap but good ports out there?



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

I was gifted a nice bottle of port but the $32 price tag is too high for me. So my question is are there any good ports out there that are cheap? Thanks guys:tu


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

Define your version of "cheap" first. I had a bottle of Sandeman Tawny Port, about $19 fo a bottle but it was pretty good in my opinion.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Jonesy is an Australian "port" style wine that is quite good at or around $8. Send pnoon a note, he mentioned a cheaper port, a while back.

scottie


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Six Grapes :dr:dr


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Six Grapes :dr:dr


X2 :tpd::tu:chk:dr


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

volfan said:


> Jonesy is an Australian "port" style wine that is quite good at or around $8. Send pnoon a note, he mentioned a cheaper port, a while back.
> 
> scottie


I think you are mistaken, Scottie. I know of some nice ports in the $12-$25 range. Below $10 it gets rather dicey. Lots of prior discussion on affordable ports can be found here at CS with just a little effort.

My preferences run toward the tawny ports.
http://www.thewineclub.com/120213
http://www.thewineclub.com/132263?id=5WxjiDIT&mv_pc=83


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

http://www.grahams-port.com/port.asp?id=4

Six grapes can not be beat for $19.99 at ABC Liquer. :dr :dr :dr


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I am with the others on Six Grapes, a really nice port for under $20. A real sleeper imho is Porto Morgado, available at Trader Joe's. Under $8, a bit on the sweet side, but has some nice nuttiness and a bit of complexity. :tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Hate to rock the boat, but I am not a 6 Grapes fan at all. I love Grahams' Vintage Port, but you can have the 6 Grapes... The one ruby port that I thought was decent was from Broadbent, made by Niepoort.

On the lower end (under $25.00), your best bets are either 10 year tawny ports or LBV (late bottle vintage).

Some good examples are:

Kirkland/Costco 10 Year Tawny
Ramos Pinto LBV
Noval Unfiltered LBV
Delaforce 10 Year
Fonseca LBV


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

bobarian said:


> I am with the others on Six Grapes, a really nice port for under $20. A real sleeper imho is Porto Morgado, available at Trader Joe's. Under $8, a bit on the sweet side, but has some nice nuttiness and a bit of complexity. :tu


Porto Morgado is great after a bottle or two of good port and you're on the 4th cigar. It is a good deal, I will give you that, but a little rough on the spirit.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow guys thank you for all the great information....Im going to have to start building up my port collection....

I LOVE PORT!


----------



## AZrider (Aug 12, 2008)

+1 on the Hardys Whiskers Blake Tawny Port. :tu


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

If you keep your eyes open you can find some good deals. The places I would start is at your local wine shop or bar, if you cant find any answers there pick up a wine mag. at the book store and read. Or do what I would do buy and drink then repeat. :tu


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Warre's Otima 10 year


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

mikeyj23 said:


> Warre's Otima 10 year


That is not a bad tawny at all. I am not a fan of the 500 ML bottles. Their 20 year is also quite nice.

I'd put Warre on the top 5-6 tawnys easily available in USA.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

epyon26 said:


> The places I would start is at your local wine shop or bar


Only order tawny at a bar, vintage and LBV is never served correct and the bottles tend to be open way too long. Both LBV and vintage have a shorter shelf life than tawny.

It's like the bartender giving you a beer that has been open for 5 hours; sure it is still cold, but does not taste like what it could/should...


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

a local winery where I used to live had a nice bottle for about $15/bottle http://shademountainwinery.com/wine/wine.html near the bottom of the page "willams port" they call it.


----------



## cherrybomb (Aug 27, 2008)

also anotehr vote on hardy's whisker blake port, it is aged eight years and is quite yummy for the price. If you want a good one to laydown to match your cigars look intoo taylor fladgate vintage port about 100 but has 40 + years of aging potential. seconds on jonesy port as well got 94 points from old roberto parker!


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Another vote for Jonesy. Great value! :tu


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

I like Port, and typically have a few bottles per year. I most recommend a good quality 10 year old tawny port. They will run you about $25 per bottle. If your pocketbook allows it, there are fine older tawney ports too.

From Wiki:

_"Tawny with an indication of age is a blend of several vintages, with the average years "in wood" stated on the label, the official categories being 10, 20, 30 and over 40 years. For each category, the average age of the various vintage is at least that of the given category."_

Fonseca, Grahams, Taylor Fladgate, Warre, Sandeman are all reputable brands.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

FWIW:
Porto = Fortified wine made in Portugal
Port = Fortified wine made anywhere else but Portugal


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

I got to try a bottle of hardy's whisker blake port and its was awesome!:tu It was better than the original $32 bottle o robert hall vintage port I was gifted and it only costs $14 at bev mo:tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

pro2625 said:


> I got to try a bottle of hardy's whisker blake port and its was awesome!:tu It was better than the original $32 bottle o robert hall vintage port I was gifted and it only costs $14 at bev mo:tu


I would consider neither of these bottles as Port. Certainly, it is easy to be better then Hardy's Whisker Blake.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

mosesbotbol said:


> I would consider neither of these bottles as Port. Certainly, it is easy to be better then Hardy's Whisker Blake.


IDK man I tried a bunch of different ports now and Hardys whiskers is still my favorite


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

On the low end, try Delaforce 10 year for a tawny or Broadbent Auction Lot for a ruby/vintage style. Both are under $20


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

I tried the $6 porto morgado (sp?) from trader joes last night.....Disgusting!!!!!

I also tried low end warre's that goes for $12 and it wasnt much better than the porto morgado 

Hardys whiskers is still in the lead


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

pro2625 said:


> I tried the $6 porto morgado (sp?) from trader joes last night.....Disgusting!!!!!
> 
> I also tried low end warre's that goes for $12 and it wasnt much better than the porto morgado
> 
> Hardys whiskers is still in the lead


The Porto Morgado Vintage (I think 1986) is decent for the money. If you like Tawny (which is what Hardy's style is), try the Delaforce.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

mosesbotbol said:


> The Porto Morgado Vintage (I think 1986) is decent for the money. If you like Tawny (which is what Hardy's style is), try the Delaforce.


Does hardys make delaforce? If not who makes it?


----------



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm on the 6 grapes bandwagon. I have 2 bottles in the kitchen right now. Fonseca No. 27 is also pretty good


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

6 grapes is next on my list to try


----------



## dennq (Sep 4, 2008)

I actually go to my local wine making store and make my own Port. Cant get any cheaper than that.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

pro2625 said:


> Does hardys make delaforce? If not who makes it?


Say that in Portugal and you'll have a fight on your hands... Delaforce is one of Portugal's oldest most renowned port producers... So, no Hardy's does not make Delaforce.


----------



## smokinfish (Dec 20, 2007)

Give Three Friends Port a try. Its a local port from Galleano. It's a little pricey $24.00 but pretty damn tasty.

Everyone I've turned it on to has bought a bottle for the house.

http://www.liquorama.net/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=23017

D


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks Ill have to try it out....

Ive had 4 bottles of whiskers blake and am still loving it!


----------



## wcktalvrg (Mar 6, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

wcktalvrg said:


> pm sent


Replied....Thanks again


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> That is not a bad tawny at all. I am not a fan of the 500 ML bottles. Their 20 year is also quite nice.
> 
> I'd put Warre on the top 5-6 tawnys easily available in USA.


I could not agree more.:tu


----------

